

a literate haskell program by Phil Wadler - namin
http://homepages.inf.ed.ac.uk/wadler/papers/tychonoff/tychonoff.lhs

======
sambeau
This is what our assignments looked like back in Glasgow in the 1990s.

Phil Wadler was an inspiring, thoughtful and funny lecturer (as long as you
din't turn up late to one of his lectures).

He would also offer to buy the whole theatre (the first x of 400) students a
drink at the end of term.

He was my favourite teacher, ever.

------
mistrQ
I think i need to get back into haskell!

I had phil wadler in 1st year and should have him this year in 2nd semester
for another class at Edinburgh uni. Very enthusiastic guy!

~~~
olliesaunders
If you're still in Edinburgh you might be able to chat to him at the next Ed
Lambda (meetup.com/ed-lambda). He attended the last one.

~~~
mistrQ
Yea i saw you started that, i'm still at Edinburgh Uni. I follow you on
twitter!

